# Sasuke VS Vegeta



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

End of series Sasuke VS SSJ2 Majin Vegeta, let's see how this goes


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

Keep in mind that since DBZ characters have country level durability against physical attacks and Nardo characters are faster than light moon busters, it is very probable that Sasuke could blitz and then one shot him


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2015)

Naruto is FTL now? Did we get a calc from The Last for that?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Naruto is FTL now? Did we get a calc from The Last for that?



Ask that creyzi dude in the metadome, with his mindblowing theories about how Nardo characters are faster than light while Jojo characters aren't


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 1, 2015)

Beerus' finger tap pretty much told split durability to fuck off.

Anyways, the badass prince of Saiyans takes out the trash.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 1, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Beerus' finger tap pretty much told split durability to fuck off.



"B-But he didn't actually touch the table!!1!"


Yeah seriously, fuck the split durability debate


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Beerus' finger tap pretty much told split durability to fuck off.
> 
> Anyways, the badass prince of Saiyans takes out the trash.



Oh yeah well even if you were right Sasuke-kun busted a universe, so take that 



Ready to call it quits you wanker?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 1, 2015)

Such feats.

I concede.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 1, 2015)

If Sasuke tried that in Ajimu's universe he'll get pimpsmacked


----------



## Monna (Aug 1, 2015)

Sasuke is at least star level because amaterasu burns as hot as the sun and is impossible to extinguish


----------



## silverstorm (Aug 1, 2015)

itachi solos dbz-verse  sasuke does better


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

Jane said:


> Sasuke is at least star level because amaterasu burns as hot as the sun and is impossible to extinguish



Exactly, meanwhile completely canon villains such as Cooler and Broly were killed from the sun's heat. lmao those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would get owned by Sakura considering what she did to motherfucking Kaguya


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Aug 1, 2015)

What is this spite thread?


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2015)

Hmm, well if Itachi can beat Galactus and Sauce managed to hang with Itachi then he clearly must be universe level


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 1, 2015)

Big G is multiversal, yo.

So multiversal Sauce.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 1, 2015)

Lmao are you serious about that Itachi matchup, link?  

Anyways pretty sure Reznor proved Majinn is not any stronger than regular Vegeta but anyways  not buying Sasuke is faster for a second.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 1, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> Big G is multiversal, yo.
> 
> So multiversal Sauce.



Ah, I should've known better than to doubt the powah of the Uchiha :ignoramus


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2015)

sauske vs 10 T-1000 black belted silver back gorillas?


----------



## Brightsteel (Aug 1, 2015)

Didn't the Kamehameha that launched Cooler into the sun, proceed to fuck it up and nearly destroy it?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 1, 2015)

I actually like Sasuke's character more than Vegeta's . Call me heretic me all you want, but Sasuke was in the middle of a more complex plot than DB can even try to reach, just because of Itachi, Jiraya, Pain and Kisame, Nardo manga is, IMO, way better than DB.


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I actually like Sasuke's character more than Vegeta's . Call me heretic me all you want, but Sasuke was in the middle of a more complex plot than DB can even try to reach, just because of Itachi, Jiraya, Pain and Kisame, Nardo manga is, IMO, way better than DB.



dudes whole race was blown up and he had to become the killers bitch


----------



## King Kakarot (Aug 1, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I actually like Sasuke's character more than Vegeta's . Call me heretic me all you want, but Sasuke was in the middle of a more complex plot than DB can even try to reach, just because of Itachi, Jiraya, Pain and Kisame, Nardo manga is, IMO, way better than DB.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 1, 2015)

hammer said:


> dudes whole race was blown up and he had to become the killers bitch



So ? After that was plain screams and muscles and more screams and more muscles and something something father-son moment and something something I love Bulma . DB isn't known for being something adults read it, it has the most "followable" plot ever .


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So ? After that was plain screams and muscles and more screams and more muscles and something something father-son moment and something something I love Bulma . DB isn't known for being something adults read it, it has the most "followable" plot ever .



and " FUCK U I LOV SAUSKE READ THIS BOOK" is so deep?


----------



## hammer (Aug 1, 2015)

shonun mangas are not deep they are for kids, hell i japan naruto toys go in happy meals


----------



## Haro (Aug 1, 2015)

> shonun mangas are not deep they are for kids,





Well then


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## Solar (Aug 1, 2015)

Those are about as deep as a community pool.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 1, 2015)

3x3 Eyes def. isnt for kids either.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Those are about as deep as a community pool.



idk, couldn't Dark Schneider be considered pretty deep? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



In fact, balls deep


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 1, 2015)

hammer said:


> and " FUCK U I LOV SAUSKE READ THIS BOOK" is so deep?



You're confusing me with someone who likes Nardo, I hate it . I just think that people say DB is better because nostalgia, when Nardo is a little bit better than DB in plot terms but both are just terrible .


----------



## Solar (Aug 1, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> idk, couldn't Dark Schneider be considered pretty deep?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I haven't read the appropriate doujin to make that call.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> I haven't read the appropriate doujin to make that call.



Who needs doujinshi when this is canon?


*Spoiler*: _NSFW warning_


----------



## Sablés (Aug 1, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I actually like Sasuke's character more than Vegeta's . Call me heretic me all you want, but Sasuke was in the middle of a more complex plot than DB can even try to reach, just because of Itachi, Jiraya, Pain and Kisame, Nardo manga is, IMO, way better than DB.


There are some opinions you should keep to yourself, especially when you're this wrong. Complex? More like tried to be and fell flat on its face every step of the way for over 6 years because Kishi couldn't into characterization and relationships. DB knew what it was and never tried to be anything more, don't see what places Nardo above it for being a try-hard and I definitely don't see what Edge-kun  has on Vegeta. At least the latter's motives were  consistent.


Itachi is shit, Jiraiya is average, Pain and Kisame are actually decent however Kisame is overrated due to the fact that everyone else is just so much worse.


----------



## Solar (Aug 1, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> Who needs doujinshi when this is canon?



He's so small, so it's not really a feat for him to be able to do so.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Aug 1, 2015)

Liquid said:


> There are some opinions you should keep to yourself, especially when you're this wrong. Complex? More like tried to be and fell flat on its face every step of the way for over 6 years because Kishi couldn't into characterization and relationships. DB knew what it was and never tried to be anything more, don't see what places Nardo above it for being a try-hard and I definitely don't see what Edge-kun  has on Vegeta. At least the latter's motives were  consistent.
> 
> 
> Itachi is shit, Jiraiya is average, Pain and Kisame are actually decent however Kisame is overrated due to the fact that everyone else is just so much worse.


Hell,Edge-kun got away with everything he did because he's the author's favorite character

All the shit he put everyone through ultimately got handwaved away with a "B-BUT HE'S STILL OUR FRIEND" excuse. Everyone called him out on his shit when he showed up like "Oh I'm gonna be hokage" and in the end he's the village's spymaster.

Vegeta's pride and ego got him on the receiving end of multiple beatdowns, and even then his character managed to be developed into something more than 'I AM VERY ANGRY  AND AM THE PRINCE OF ALL OF 5 PEOPLE'. Hell, Super in 3 episodes has pretty much driven home that vegeta's a better character than Goku will ever hope to be.


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

Come to think of it, hasn't Hagiwara Kazushi made Bastard!! doujinshi of his own despite being the creator of the series?


----------



## Vivi Ornitier (Aug 1, 2015)

You know I always wondered something, did Vegeta not crown himself king out of respect for his father or is it just Disney Princess Syndrome?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 1, 2015)

Liquid said:


> There are some opinions you should keep to yourself, especially when you're this wrong. Complex? More like tried to be and fell flat on its face every step of the way for over 6 years because Kishi couldn't into characterization and relationships.



lol, people thinking I like nardo .



> DB knew what it was and never tried to be anything more, don't see what places Nardo above it for being a try-hard and I definitely don't see what Edge-kun  has on Vegeta. At least the latter's motives were  consistent.



Being in the middle of one of the three only good plots in the manga, the one with Itachi .



> Itachi is shit, Jiraiya is average, Pain and Kisame are actually decent however Kisame is overrated due to the fact that everyone else is just so much worse.



Itachi was pretty good actually, I liked it . Jiraiya was as good as Itachi, Kisame had good design and good role, also he died pretty cool death even though the manga was already shit for ages Pain is > everyone else, the one vilain in part 2 together with Kisame that I liked(Except for reviving everyone and getting TnJ'd, these are the only parts that I heavily disliked) .


----------



## megaman12321 (Aug 1, 2015)

Vivi Ornitier said:


> You know I always wondered something, did Vegeta not crown himself king out of respect for his father or is it just Disney Princess Syndrome?



I always assumed it was cause A) There are like 3 full blooded saiyans out there with neither of the other two wanting anything to do with a empire and B) He was never actually crowned a king. Or maybe Prince just sounds better to him idk

To be fair, lots of Dragonball can be explained like: Z-Warriors Training - Getting shit stomped -> Goku wins the day -> Repeat. To say Naruto doesn't have some interesting and different plot points would be a lie, but Kishi is really not good at organizing his thoughts, which is why everything looks so cluttered.


----------



## SSBMonado (Aug 1, 2015)

A better match would be Vegeta's mustache (TFS 49) vs Sasuke's hair


----------



## The Runner (Aug 1, 2015)

Vegeta wins due to quality.

Mostly due to the fact that Sasuke is such shit...


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 1, 2015)

Vegeta isn't a deep an complex character.  Even the biggest Dragon Ball Z ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) wouldn't argue this. 

Sasuke was a wannabe deep and complex character because Kishi couldn't right a fucking character properly. 

Some strong cancer coming from both sides, and no HxH and YYH aren't deep and complex either if anything for Shounen, non of the mainstream are. Which is fine, you don't need deep complex things to be a good series.


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 1, 2015)

A character doesn't need to be deep and complex to be >>>>> Sasuke.
Sasuke is shit just like 90% of Naruto cast.
Terrible main character, terrible main rival, terrible emo antagonists.
The only good characters are the ones Kishi stopped giving a fuck about half-way through the series.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2015)

Someone favoring Sasuke over Vegeta? And due to Sasuke supposedly being a much more complex character 

This is almost as bad as people saying Majin Buu is a complex character.


----------



## Dr. White (Aug 1, 2015)

From what I know Vegeta takes this handily. Although if Sasuke is speedy enough can't isn't Vegeta susceptible to Sharingan/Rinnengan fuckery?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 1, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Someone favoring Sasuke over Vegeta?



IKR

also Itachi is trash, like pretty much every Uchiha centered thing in Naruto


----------



## Extravlad (Aug 1, 2015)

In a better world Orochimaru is Naruto's final villain instead of freaking Kaguya.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Aug 1, 2015)

In a better world Nardo wouldn't exist (well maybe part 1 would as I enjoyed that).  Instead we're now getting Naruto Evolution.


----------



## The Runner (Aug 1, 2015)

In a better world, the story would have continued on Naruto's growth as a ninja, rather than concentrate on Uchiha's, Naruto basically turning into a pussybitch jesus, and pretentious philosophical nonsense about Peace.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Aug 1, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> This is almost as bad as people saying Majin Buu is a complex character.



He's a slime that can twist, bend, stretch his own body because he has organs and a skeletal system.

Let me rephrase that:

He's a _slime_ with organs and a skeletal system.

That's fairly complex.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 1, 2015)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> Hell,Edge-kun got away with everything he did because he's the author's favorite character
> 
> All the shit he put everyone through ultimately got handwaved away with a "B-BUT HE'S STILL OUR FRIEND" excuse. Everyone called him out on his shit when he showed up like "Oh I'm gonna be hokage" and in the end he's the village's spymaster.
> 
> Vegeta's pride and ego got him on the receiving end of multiple beatdowns, and even then his character managed to be developed into something more than 'I AM VERY ANGRY  AND AM THE PRINCE OF ALL OF 5 PEOPLE'. Hell, Super in 3 episodes has pretty much driven home that vegeta's a better character than Goku will ever hope to be.




I'm still keking how Kishi basically turned the manga into a parody with the gaiden. Nardo Sauce and Oro acting like they were old college buddies and Kabuto running an orphanage full of sharingan kids. Christ 



Mr. Black Leg said:


> lol, people thinking I like nardo



That's nice. Only irrelevant considering I never once said you liked Nardo, I was attacking the notion that it being a "complex" (more like consistent fuckups) manga makes it better than DB. Doesn't help that you've already said you don't like it so I don't see why you're being overly defensive.



> Being in the middle of one of the three only good plots in the manga, the one with Itachi .



>Good Plot

More like shallow retcons. Its like Kishi couldn't figure out what to do with the Uchiha and kept instigating new "plot twists" with their assassination. Furthermore, since when has being a part of a good arc equated with being a good character? The fact that you need an external crutch for Sauce to beat out Vegeta shows just how weak your point is.


----------



## trance (Aug 1, 2015)

Toppest of keks. 

Vegeta points at Sauce and the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) dies.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 1, 2015)

Sure, Vegeta wasn't lolDEEP , but he at least had a consistent, complete character arc.


----------



## Monna (Aug 2, 2015)

Sasuke's character was all over the fucking place

He had too much focus near the beginning of part 2, then was completely shafted during the war arc. Kishimoto had no idea what he wanted to do with him


----------



## span049 (Aug 2, 2015)

One sided Vegeta stomp, planet buster that smirk


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Aug 2, 2015)

While I do believe that there is no way for Sasuke to win this fight, and I don't want to argue anymore about my thread since it is closed (and considering nobody really wants to argue) I just have to point out (in my defense) that OP may have skipped a few lines on my posts by mistake.

Namely this understanding.....


Vivi Ornitier said:


> Jojo characters aren't



......Actually they (Jojo characters) are FTL; as stated by me on the OP......



creyzi4zb12 said:


> Now, I’m not saying that FTL feats in Jojoverse aren’t possible since we actually have dudes who can stop time/skip time...



The wording of the OP content was looked like a big wall of text.  It is definitely possible to skip a few lines, and I can understand that, especially coming from a guy like him.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 2, 2015)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Someone favoring Sasuke over Vegeta? And due to Sasuke supposedly being a much more complex character



I already said that the plot he was in was good, not himself . You guys sure you can read ? Also, I'm sorry if it takes more than fucking " I'mma get mad and get strong " and " I'mma train and get strong " to make me like a character .



> This is almost as bad as people saying Majin Buu is a complex character.



He is . Is he made out of gum ? Why is he pink ? Is he related to Kirby ? Who knows ? It's too complex .



> >Good Plot
> 
> More like shallow retcons. Its like Kishi couldn't figure out what to do with the Uchiha and kept instigating new "plot twists" with their assassination. Furthermore, since when has being a part of a good arc equated with being a good character? The fact that you need an external crutch for Sauce to beat out Vegeta shows just how weak your point is.



There were no retcons in Itachi's part of the story as far as I can tell, now the rest of the Uchiha clan was a retcon inside another .

Also, someone negged me and said this:



The real fuck ? Seriously . Do I fucking look as someone who likes Nardo ? I just said that buff screamy arrogant and idiot guy isn't better than emo looking fuck up guy . I'm not saying that emo fuck up is good, but if Vegeta is a -1, Sauce is a -0,5, at least IMO, you guys are getting the wrong idea here . 



The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> In a better world Nardo wouldn't exist (well maybe part 1 would as I enjoyed that).  Instead we're now getting Naruto Evolution.



Neither would DB . Also, what ? Nardo Evolution ?


----------



## Tapion (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I already said that the plot he was in was good, not himself . You guys sure you can read ? Also, I'm sorry if it takes more than fucking " I'mma get mad and get strong " and " I'mma train and get strong " to make me like a character .




Yeah like, Much revenge, Muh clan, Muh niisan! What is it about Sasuke's character than you love though?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 2, 2015)

Nothing, except for the plot of Itachi killing the Uchiha clan, that he happened to be inside of, that's it . While for Vegeta I have no respect at fucking all .


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2015)

getting stronger by anger makes more sense then

"hey naruto, your former village member who I shall not assume you are still affiliated with killed our best friend it would be so kind of you to assist us as he is a criminal and both our villages and we shall harbor no ill will toward you"

"FUCK YOU SAUSGAY IS BESTO YOU SHALL FORGIVE HIM FOR MURDERING EVERYONE BECAUSE READ DIS BOOK AND IF YOU DON'T I WILL BEAT THE SHIT OUT OF YOU"


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 2, 2015)

How thick are you, fucker ? How fucking thick ? Did I mention I liked Sasuke in any fucking way other than the plot with Itachi ? So yeah, stop saying I like that shit, man, it's retarded .


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2015)

Vegeta was a brat that didn't care much about his race, but just the pride of it, and worked under Frieza to someday get stronger because he couldn't handle being the bottom  bitch. 

Sasuke was a hard working genius but was always over shadowed by his older brother, causing him to have low self esteem about his power and his abilities, even with his father, and brothers blessing. 

At the start of both characters, Sasuke had more complexity. 

However.....

Vegeta soon realized he wasn't the strongest, and he constantly trained, and trained, and every day he would get his ass kicked no matter how powerful he got, and he found a family to love and care for, and realized that he was never going to surpass Goku.  Thus realizing this he still trains, but more of a family man.

Complex no, it doesn't have to be a good character, Sasuke by default is a more complex character, but how he was handled was just very badly.

Come on guys, let's keep it this simple, don't try to prove Vegeta is more complex, cause you will fail, and let every down in the process. It's fucking Dragon Ball for one, and two it's written by fucking Akira who loves writing gag manga with toilet humor and puns.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Nothing, except for the plot of Itachi killing the Uchiha clan, that he happened to be inside of, that's it . While for Vegeta I have no respect at fucking all .



To be honest, the plot itself is wonky. Now if you're comparing plots and not characters then this is all subjective. You cant like Sasuke because of the setting he was in and put him over Vegeta's character because of it.

Vegeta is a simple character done well, Sasuke is _supposed _to be complex.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> How thick are you, fucker ? How fucking thick ? Did I mention I liked Sasuke in any fucking way other than the plot with Itachi ? So yeah, stop saying I like that shit, man, it's retarded .



I was making a comment on naruto more so then vegeta, neither dragon ball nor naruto are complex but naruto tried and failed.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 2, 2015)

Exactly, which is why Sasuke being _supposedly complex_ isn't a reason you should put him over Vegeta.


----------



## creyzi4zb12 (Aug 2, 2015)

The funny thing about this is that, all the Nardo hate is being thrown despite this place being a Naruto forum.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Exactly, which is why Sasuke being _supposedly complex_ isn't a reason you should put him over Vegeta.



well they were in similar situations with everyone they know and love dieing and all.  but vegeta moved on and became a good father, sometimes simplicity is enough.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2015)

The moment when Sasuke failed to be complex, is his reaction to finding out why Itachi killed his parents from Tobi. 


He then went into basic bitch category.


----------



## Tapion (Aug 2, 2015)

Sasuke was just what kishimoto needed him to be at the time. He went from good guy, bad guy, psychopath, bad guy, good guy at the flip of a switch. At least Vegeta had some transition.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2015)

also flicking peoples forheads is complex shit, I just don't understand


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 2, 2015)

Well Sakura got pregnant from just that. If you think about it, it is pretty complex.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2015)

shade0180 said:


> Well Sakura got pregnant from just that. If you think about it, it is pretty complex.



you know I am watching
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Shimoneta to Iu Gainen ga Sonzai Shinai Taikutsu na Sekai 


 as you psoted this which would make sense

holy fuck that's a long name

edit: wait he did that to sarada too... omg sauske is an awful dad


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 2, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> The moment when Sasuke failed to be complex, is his reaction to finding out why Itachi killed his parents from Tobi.
> 
> 
> He then went into basic bitch category.



My thoughts exactly, from the moment he made the decision" they hurt muh brutha's feelings, I'mma kill them to death" is where everything really went to rock bottom with Nardo plot, from then on the sharingan turned into the most asspul ever, I mean, genjutsu, copy jutsu, susano'o, amaterasu, tsukuyomi, infinite tsukuyomi were all jobber then it fucking turned into a rinnegan and got chibaku tensei, that invisible clone, etc . And the techiniques are just the tip of the iceberg in things badly written in Nardo .

Still, I much rather read Nardo until Konoha Invasion arc. than read anything related to DB, I just can't .



hammer said:


> well they were in similar situations with everyone they know and love dieing and all.  but vegeta moved on and became a good father, sometimes simplicity is enough.



He doesn't have " becoming good " under his belt, he was forced to become good or Goku would fuck up the mofos face, then he actually became good and had a relapse .


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Aug 2, 2015)

>4 pages


Ajimu solos


----------



## Aduro (Aug 2, 2015)

B Rabbit said:


> The moment when Sasuke failed to be complex, is his reaction to finding out why Itachi killed his parents from Tobi.
> 
> 
> He then went into basic bitch category.



If you took it totally at straight value maybe.


----------



## hammer (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> He doesn't have " becoming good " under his belt, he was forced to become good or Goku would fuck up the mofos face, then he actually became good and had a relapse .



like the sauce didn't do this


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Aug 2, 2015)

Kishimoto had to follow his master in being bad writter .


----------



## megaman12321 (Aug 2, 2015)

Makes you wonder if Kishimoto planned all of this or just lost the plot along the way. I mean, I remember someone telling me that Sasuke was suppose to follow some old Samurai mentality of, "Family over Reason," which is why he goes, "Muh Clan, Muh Brother," all the time and switch sides immediately, of course, none of that really changes that he's a bad character


----------



## BreakFlame (Aug 2, 2015)

The funny thing is that Sasuke could have been an excellent character. If, for example, he was determined to discover the darker side of the ninja world in contrast to Naruto living in the lighter side, and the contrast was about means and results instead of revenge and forgiveness (which is something for two year olds), the story would have been much better.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 2, 2015)

Please 

Stop


----------



## Zef (Aug 2, 2015)

*Catches up with thread*
The  stomp  match ain't even being discussed.


----------



## Wan (Aug 2, 2015)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> I actually like Sasuke's character more than Vegeta's . Call me heretic me all you want, but Sasuke was in the middle of a more complex plot than DB can even try to reach, just because of Itachi, Jiraya, Pain and Kisame, Nardo manga is, IMO, way better than DB.



Being overly complex and convoluted does not make a good story.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 3, 2015)

> Anyways pretty sure Reznor proved Majinn is not any stronger than regular Vegeta but anyways not buying Sasuke is faster for a second.


 Post-Majin Vegeta > Majin Vegeta > Pre-Majin Vegeta

Post-Majin SS2 Vegeta couldn't have been noticable weaker than SS2 Goku, since he reacted to attack that Goku failed to (Kid Buu's first planet buster attempt).


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2015)

This cant be life.


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2015)

Reznor said:


> Post-Majin Vegeta > Majin Vegeta > Pre-Majin Vegeta
> 
> *Post-Majin SS2 Vegeta couldn't have been noticable weaker than SS2 Goku, since he reacted to attack that Goku failed to (Kid Buu's first planet buster attempt).*



Vegeta himself stated Goku to be superior to him.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 3, 2015)

Cubey said:


> Vegeta himself stated Goku to be superior to him.



Yes, because Goku had SS3.


----------



## God (Aug 3, 2015)

Whoops you're right. Thought you were talking overall. Yes in SS2, Vegeta was superior.


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Aug 4, 2015)

Actually in SSj2 they are pretty much dead equal. Reacting to one attack doesn't really change that.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Aug 4, 2015)

lets discuss world politics now as well 

anything goes as long as its not battle related.

go


----------



## tonpa (Aug 5, 2015)

Didn't SSGod Goku get knocked out by a simple beam to the back? Goku > Vegeta. Sasuke has a chance.


----------

